# Countering Fortune heavy Eldar



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

So recently, an Eldar player has entered my gaming group. I personally haven't played against him yet, but I did recently witness a 2000 point game between Eldar and Dark Angels. From what I noticed, the Eldar player had the upper hand, as he was casting Fortune about 3 times a turn has he had Eldrad an another Farseer, primarily onto Wraithguard, Harliquins in cover with a Shadowseer (so 2+ re-rolling cover) and Pathfinders in cover (again, 2+ re-rolling cover).

So personally, I am a bit concerned as even though Eldar is mostly T3, he gets to re-roll the saves of his most threatening units, many of which tend to be boosted cover saves. I feel that even with quantity of shots, it will be very rough to kill these units.

I realize that close combat negates the cover saves, but since I mostly play Necrons, I feel Harliquins would outperform me in CC in most instances. 

So in short, what is the best way to deal with this kind of Eldar force?


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

weapons that ignore cover, or volume of fire, or CC for the pathfinders at least, with pretty much any unit in the game.

Keep in mind too that harlequins and pathfinders are *extremely expensive* points costs for T3 W1 models...


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Could also allie with someone to stop or prevent the initail casting of fortune space wolves and eldar come to mind : runes of wording or runic weapons apart from that pile in the shots and attacks


----------



## Onerios (Jun 12, 2010)

Either ignore the fortuned blob and shoot other stuff (may not be possible, but best option if you can outmanoeuvre it), snipe out eldrad/farseer and/or the shadowseer to get rid of either fortune or the cover saves, use cover ignoring weapons, or just torrent it with as many shots as you can. Anti psychic stuff would also be nice, but the good ones are shut out to you as necrons.

Remember, the aim of the game is not to kill your enemies units, its to kill enough of their troops, outmanoeuvre the rest, and keep enough of your troops alive so that you can get more objectives then them. None of the stuff you mentioned can move more then 6" +d6" per turn, and only one of them can hit anything beyond 12", so abuse that to make them come out of cover if they want to get enough objectives to win.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

As far as I know, Necrons don't have any cover-ignoring weaponry. However, I might consider allying in some Tau for some Markerlight goodness once their update is released.

I could consider keeping a Spyder with a Gloom Prism around to nullify any offensive powers, such as Mind War.

You're probably right though; I should probably let them come to me and try to deal with the Pathfinders the best I can


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes if you are running Necrons your only option is CC. As weird as that sounds you cannot dislode the Eldar player from shooting. You also cannot simply "CC" or "Volume of fire" these types of units as you still have the rest of his army to deal with and if he is even a passable Eldar general he will not allow you to do that.

Necrons do have a Heavy Flamer on the Stalker but you DO need to be close and those Harlies and Wraithguard will RUIN your Stalker(s) day. Your best best is to take Nijal and throw him in a Drop Pod and drop him within 24 of the casters. This will let you stop the initial castings (which is what the Eldar player desperately needs to start up his momentum) on a 3+ and then your shooting is suddenly effective.

Otherwise be thankful he is running Pathfinders, he could be doing a lot more with those points.

If you need some Data on the Eldar I recommend my Guide @ CLICK MEH FOR HELP BEATING THE ELDAR


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ragewind said:


> Yes if you are running Necrons your only option is CC. As weird as that sounds you cannot dislode the Eldar player from shooting. You also cannot simply "CC" or "Volume of fire" these types of units as you still have the rest of his army to deal with and if he is even a passable Eldar general he will not allow you to do that.


Might I suggest a Harbinger of Despair with Abyssal Staff? As I remember it Eldar haven't the highest of Leaderships.

Midnight


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Most people have been saying neutralize the psykers and close combat, and I completely agree. A farseer and Eldrad cant do much in CC. Sure eldrad will kill models, but he only has one lousy attack! Now I dont play Eldar, Necrons, nor do I fully know whats in either of your armies, but looking through the two codexes seems to point to a few obviously good choices. 
Overlord with a Command barge and Warscythe clocks in at 180 points. The Barge is fast and a skimmer so can move 30 inches a turn. And your lord would be swiping with one hell of a weapon! Eldrad might be able to stand up to a round or two of swipes with his armor and wounds, but the farseer would be instakilled and fairly fast.
Scarabs could be used to tie up his harliquens and other units, there could be other alternatives but 3W for 15 points really isnt a bad deal! They move fast and can charge through cover and hold any of his units for several turns.
Finally wraiths. With 3++ saves and whip coils, once their in CC they are there to stay! As jump infantry they could possible hit with a S6 Hammer of wrath on top of their base attacks, enough to instakill most of his units and probibly wound eldrad. If they kill Eldrad fast or not, he will be out of the picture for the rest of the game unless he commits a decent force to the fight, thus you recieve even less fire. 
Seems fairly win win here!
Allies would work great here! But if you wanted to keep a pure force, I could see this working well too


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Might I suggest a Harbinger of Despair with Abyssal Staff? As I remember it Eldar haven't the highest of Leaderships.
> 
> Midnight


Average LD is 9, 10 on all the important models like Seers and Harlies. The only time you will find a 8 is on Guardians. Meaning against the most basic, terrible troops yo are wounding on a 4+ when a Gauss Rifle will wound on 3+. Everything else is 5+, I wouldn't recommend a Abby Staff.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Unless with deathmarks


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

It would seem that Wraiths would be a good counter to the Harlequins, especially with Coils and if I get the charge. Even with a higher WS, the Harlies will need a 5+ to wound and their rending (pretty sure he gives most of them the Rending weapon) is useless against the 3++.

But overall, I would assume that the farseers/Eldrad would be target priority #1. The Eldar player, if I recall, usually has the two Farseers together along with a retinue of Warlocks (about 5 of them) in the center of the army (so that they can give off the Fortune buffs). I assume Wraiths could also deal with them just as nicely, or at least thin them down a bit.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

seermaster said:


> Unless with deathmarks


Actually yea, I forgot about that. That is a excellent idea especially with 2 to a unit. +1 Rep



The Sturk said:


> It would seem that Wraiths would be a good counter to the Harlequins, especially with Coils and if I get the charge. Even with a higher WS, the Harlies will need a 5+ to wound and their rending (pretty sure he gives most of them the Rending weapon) is useless against the 3++.
> 
> But overall, I would assume that the farseers/Eldrad would be target priority #1. The Eldar player, if I recall, usually has the two Farseers together along with a retinue of Warlocks (about 5 of them) in the center of the army (so that they can give off the Fortune buffs). I assume Wraiths could also deal with them just as nicely, or at least thin them down a bit.


Wraiths can kinda be, the Harlies have Hit and Run so even assuming you get the charge he will back out, shoot, and then charge in again. The 5+ is true as well but they do have around 40 attacks on a fully kitted out unit and combined with Doom will most likley eat through the unit in one phase, barring some good 3+ rolls. Mostly though its the hit and run that can put a damper on things.

Since he runs a mini seer council most assualt units will bounce off of them, especially if he has the unit on bikes for a 3+ armor save. It tough to say really, mostly it involves just making each other roll lots of dice. Play very carefully with those Wraiths since the Eldar have lots of ways to indirectly attack you meaning you might not make it into combat.


----------

